# Macbook et Nokia 5200



## big-nambas (26 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

On vient de m'offrir un Nokia 5200. J'ai vu que ce truc fait des photos et lit de la zique. Quelqu'un sait-il si il est possible de tranférer ces photos sur mon Macbook et d'importer ma zique itunes sur le nokia???

merci d'avance....


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est possible .
1. Avec parcourir d'un appareil du menu bluetooth
2. pour la musique http://www.nesfield.co.uk/synctunes/


----------



## NicoTix (26 Décembre 2006)

Je profite de ce post pour expliquer mon probl&#232;me. j'ai depuis  ans un T630 qui me rend tous les services possibles avec mon PBG4 (Isync (carnet d'adresse), connexion internet, sms sur le mac...). Il vient de rendre l'&#226;me. J'ai plus de 4000 points avec Orange... pour changer de portable, mais aucun dans la liste des mobiles propos&#233;s par Orange n'est compatible Isync.

Question 1 : le Nokia 5200 qui a super look peut-il devenir compatible isync ?
Question 2 : pour ceux qui sont chez Orange, comment avez vous r&#233;solu ce pb, soit, quel portable avez-vous fini par choisir sachant qu'ayant mon PB toujours avec moi plus mon ipod, je n'ai pas besoin d'une machine de guerre...

Mille soleils &#224; MacG pour les f&#234;tes et &#224; vous tous.


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2006)

Question 1: Seul l'avenir nous le dira
Question 2: La compatibilité iSync n'a rien à voir avec la possibilité de l'utiliser comme modem, ceci ne dépend pas de iSync ..


----------



## NicoTix (26 Décembre 2006)

Quelle c&#233;l&#233;rit&#233; ! Merci... mais cela me laisse tj un peu dans l'embarras.

1/ si je comprend bien,a ctuellement pas de patch m&#234;me non officiel pour le Nokia 5200
2/ oui, je savais que la fonction modem est ind&#233;pendante de Isync, mais le fait d'avoir &#224; g&#232;rer son carnet d'adresse uniquement dans son mac et de le transferrer par isync est pas mal du tout.... Je reste preneur d'un conseil pour un mobile (comp. Isync) et pr&#233;sent dans l'offre Orange... Sinon, il ne me reste plus qu'&#224; racheter un T630 sur eBay !


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2006)

Si il y a Novamedia : http://www.novamedia.de/sync/index.html pour la syncro iSync

Donne moi un lien des offre Orange France je pourrais peut-être te conseiller


----------



## NicoTix (26 Décembre 2006)

Merci !!! Je ne pouvais pas te donner l'adresse de la page car elle est g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;e &#224; partir de mon compte Orange, j'en ai fait le relev&#233; :
Mobiles propos&#233;s par Orange :

Alcatel OT E259
BenQ Siemens AL26 Hello Kitty
Blackberry 7130g
LG B2100
LG KE260
LG KG220
LG KG800 Chocolate
LG KU311
Motorola A910
Motorola KRZR K1
Motorola RAZR V3xx
Motorola RIZR Z3
Motorola SLVR L7
Nokia 1600
Nokia 5200
Nokia 6070
Nokia 6111
Nokia 6131
Nokia 6136
Nokia N70 Black
Orange SPV C100
Pantech U4000    
Sagem my101X
Sagem my201X
Sagem my401X
Sagem my501C
Sagem my600X
Sagem my700X
Samsung SGH-C120
Samsung SGH-E350E
Samsung SGH-E360E
Samsung SGH-E900
Samsung SGH-P200
Samsung SGH-X150
Samsung SGH-X500
Samsung SGH-X660
Samsung SGH-Z230
Samsung SGH-Z560
Sony Ericsson J220i
Sony Ericsson K310i
Sony Ericsson K610i
Sony Ericsson M600i
Sony Ericsson P990i
Sony Ericsson W300i
Sony Ericsson W810i
Sony Ericsson W850i
Toshiba TS705


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2006)

Pour les mobiles qui ont le "look" Nokia 5200, il y a

- le W850i de Sony Ericsson

- Le LG KG800 ( pas compatible avec iSync) ..je connais pas de plugin
- Les Samsung ne sont pas compatibles, et pas de plugin connu 

Motorola a évité ( avis personnel )


----------



## NicoTix (26 Décembre 2006)

Parfait ! Je vais donc choisir le Nokia 5200 ou le W850i et acheter le patch &#224; l'adresse donn&#233;e pour pouvoir utiliser isync. Merci !


----------



## TRN (25 Janvier 2007)

bonjour

idem suis a acheter un 5200 + plug in
pourrais tu nous faire un compte rendu de tes achats ? et de leurs fonctinnement

MERCI


----------



## TRN (29 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour

en fouillant, viens de trouver cela :


http://www.mactomster.de/isync/download/


@+


----------



## TRN (30 Janvier 2007)

bonjour

viens d'installer le plug-in (gratos) preciser ce dessus : IMPECCABLE

Contact synchronisé..

regarderai ce soir pour les Agenda

par contre je cherche des infos pour transferer MP3 et photo sur le tel

Merci a vous


----------



## TRN (1 Février 2007)

Viens de trouver la suite Nokia qui permet de gerer son 5200 sur un micro mais un ... PC

donc si quelqu'un a l'equivalent sur MAC  ce serait genial


----------



## Philouke (18 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui c'est possible .
> 1. Avec parcourir d'un appareil du menu bluetooth




Un petit merci car je cherchais justement comment faire


----------



## elaeudanla (11 Septembre 2007)

bonjour à tous, moi aussi je viens d'acheter le nokia 5200, et je me rends compte que le petiit logiciel n'est compatible que pour PC, comment faire ? avez-vous trouvé une solution ?  juste pour transvaser des musiques de itunes dans le téléphone par exemple ?  merci..


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2007)

Transférez le fichier via bluetooth ?


----------



## elaeudanla (11 Septembre 2007)

ben je crois que je l'ai pas... c'est bizarre, sur mon ibook G4, j'ai l'icone qui s'affiche en haut dans la barre de menu, mais quand je clique dessus il me dit "bluetooth non disponible.. comment est ce que je peux savoir si je l'ai ou pas ?  :rose:


----------



## fauch' (29 Septembre 2007)

Ciao tutti,

Je me permets de relancer la discussion... J'ai le même souci que vous sauf que les solutions gratuites que vous aviez donné ne fonctionnent plus (http://www.mactomster.de/isync/download/). Alors je viens à la pêche au mec sympa...
Quelqu'un accepterait-il d'échanger contre toute ma considération ce plugin s'il vous plaît?
Et si tout le monde a l'impression d'être pris pour une chèvre en faisant ça, l'un d'entre vous peut-il me dire ce que vaut vraiment Nova media et ses plugin à 9,95 !!! (Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des lapins de 6 semaines!?)


----------



## elaeudanla (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, ben en fait des mois après, j'ai toujours le même problème... moi aussi..  j'ai abandonné pour la musique mais là je veux synchroniser avec isync mon répertoire, et j'y arrive pas... quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ? Le lien, au dessus, mactombler, ne fonctionne plus... 
C'est pas vital, mais ce serait super... plutôt que de recopier tous mes numéros à la main...


----------

